# LED light from AI



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=UP&PSIZE=LEDlft&PTYPE=Lights

will this be enough for a planted 7g cube? I am looking to use this at the 30x30x30 SF cube from AI


----------

